# Protien skimmers?



## ouch (Mar 7, 2005)

Are protien skimmers good or bad for a planted tank? does anybody know?
Thanks


----------



## danmhippo (Feb 3, 2005)

Read this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=15603&highlight=protein+skimmer


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Ever hear the term "foaming brine?" Saltwater foams. A protein skimmer sort of replicates the foaming away of dissolved organics from coral reefs to the shoreline.

Freshwater doesn't foam. So, a protein skimmer on a freshwater tank is nothing more than a HOB filter (minus the filter) with an airstone in it. roud:


----------



## snowman (Mar 17, 2005)

> Freshwater doesn't foam. So, a protein skimmer on a freshwater tank is nothing more than a HOB filter (minus the filter) with an airstone in it./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> On this I will have to disagree. Take a look at a portion of a river just down stream of a water fall and you can see foam. It may not be a good aplication to use a protien skimmer in a planted tank but from what I understand most of the technology found is skimmers was taken from water treatment plants. I guess we could say fresh water skimmers are for "treatment plants" not "aquarium plants"
> ...


----------



## danmhippo (Feb 3, 2005)

Rex Grigg said it's the specific gravity of the water that is sustaining the foam, This I am not sure if it's right.

I think it's more accurate to say it's the mineral salt/alkalinity that is sustaining the foam in water, fresh or saltwater. One example would be those bubble maker solution for kids. There is no NaCl in it, but lots of mineral salt in the solution that holds the air in.

Yes, I've used protein skimmer back in cichlid days, but at the time I was adding salt into water to make it harder. So it's a combination of different mineral salts.

Technicalities away, skimmer would be useless for planted tanks.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Protein skimmers do work in freshwater tanks (tested it out in the past), but it isn't as effective as it is in the marine application.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Heh, try hooking one up to a freshwater tank and tell me how much foam you get in the collection cup. roud:


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

The minerals, salt and alkalinity are what make the specific gravity of saltwater higher than freshwater.
Protein skimmers won't skim very effectively on freshwater, and there's just no need for them in freshwater. Why spend $200 on a useless gadget?


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

Skimmers might even be detrimental to a planted tank. I recently published an article (Williams, Andrysczak, and Crawford, in the Journal of Undergraduate Chemistry Research - I'm home or I'd be able to provide the complete reference) on the effect of protein skimmers on various cations in saltwater applications. We collected samples from the SC Aquarium (lots of stuff in the skimmer cups on these large tanks!) and measured the levels of various cations in the skimmed protein and in the tank water. We found that the calcium and strontium ions were at a much higher level in the protein relative to sodium, potassium, and magnesium. Basically, we believe that larger ions with higher charges are more likely to bind to the protein and be removed with it. The implication to planted tanks is that if you can get a skimmer to work in freshwater, it will probably also remove certain traces (Mn+2, Fe+2). Certainly if there is any benefit to a skimmer, the removal of traces probably negates it.

Kevin


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

you dont need to spend 200 dollars you can build a protein skimmer for like 20 bucks. It isnt a whole lot more difficult than a co2 reactor. you just add a funnel/cup. Very simple.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

all4funwfish said:


> you dont need to spend 200 dollars you can build a protein skimmer for like 20 bucks. It isnt a whole lot more difficult than a co2 reactor. you just add a funnel/cup. Very simple.


I'd say its not as simple because you need to maximize the contact between the bubbles and water and try to make as small bubbles as possible for more contact. simply having some contact will be a very ineffective skimmer. More contact = more protein stuck on the bubbles.

As stated above, the salinity helps a lot on forming the bubbles which you need a sufficient amount or it wont reach the collection cup


----------



## TheVisionary78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Last year when I took down my 75 gal reef aquarium, I used a reef octopus HOB style filter on my 55 gal planted tank and it actually worked. This is my experience and just my opinion. 

My planted tank is a low tech dirted/Dustin style setup. Those of us that go with a dirted substrate vs the very clean commercially prepared substrates will fight excessive organics for the first 6-12 months of the set ups life. Typically we combat these organics with extreme water changes (up to 50% or more), duck weed or running air stones. The soil we use is usually organic and can last up to 5-7 years. By running the reef octopus on the 55, I cut this time in half. The water color in the cup is lightly tea colored and differs from the pure waste crap that comes from saltwater . 

My conclusion is they are not effective unless you run a saltwater aquarium or a dirted tank. After a 6 months I would remove the skimmer and start dry and liquid fert supplementation.


----------

